
Reduced agrobiodiversity threatens the stability of our whole food system - pseudolus
https://massivesci.com/articles/fewer-crops-feeding-more-worldwide-not-good/
======
sadris
Probably true. We only have one species of banana now because the better
tasting ones went extinct last century.

~~~
jki275
One species of banana is in common use at major grocery chains.

Go to any international grocery store in the US with a reasonably sized
produce section and they will have at least four different species of banana,
all of which taste far better than the Cavendish.

